
Becoming a Software Developer in Utah - utprog
Currently I am in a field not related to software development, working in Salt Lake City. As of right now I am doing ok, but there are some circumstances where I may need to leave the company or barring that, after a few years I would like to go into software development. I plan to get a software development certificate from SLCC, then go to UVU for Computer Science. I currently have a BA in business development. I am wondering what are the best ways to network and find jobs in the Valley? I used to go to a certain Meetup, but I work till 6 and most Meetups seem to be on the weekends. I mostly code in Python and have a decent amount of projects in Github, but not enough IMO.
======
WheelsAtLarge
Make sure you like programming as a profession 1st. I would take a few online
courses on software engineering 1st and try to get a few contract projects
before you decide what career moves you want to make. Programming as a career
vs hobby is very different. Hobbyist don't have to deal with the time pressure
that professionals have to deal with all the time. Also, you, mostly, don't
get to pick what you program as a professional. It makes a huge difference.

Regarding networking, the best way is to extend your current social contacts.
Ask them about people they know that might help you. Always carry and hand out
business cards and ask them to pass it along. It's a bit uncomfortable at
first but it gets easier the more you do it.

Also, visit your local university and see if you can join or attend their CS-
related clubs. You don't have to tell them you don't attend the university.
Don't lie but keep it to yourself.

~~~
duxup
The other thing hobbyist vs career is you can solve problems the way you want
and take the path of least resistance at times. "Man I'm a bit overwhelmed,
I'll learn that later, let's do this for now." And you're done and that's
probabbly ok for a one man show / dude just playing with a hobby.

Career you're going to have to jump those hurdles... doesn't matter if you're
in the mood or do or don't want to. Sometimes for really dumb reasons too.
It's great for growth and learning, but it is a very different experience.

I did a bootcamp with some folks who had been doing web development as a hobby
for fun for a while. Many of them really didn't adapt well to suddenly HAVING
to do things new ways. They were comfortable with what they knew and were
surprisingly resistant to other things. Granted that happens in every job /
career but a comfortable happy hobby suddenly can become something else. We
had a lot of "No man I get that worked for your javascript game but we're not
hard coding all that every time ...."

------
bigjake
I know there used to be several .net groups in the area. Consider learning an
environment that has local exposure. That may be the case with python, but I
don't python.

Also, if you're going in to CS, why bother with the cert from SLCC? you
already have a BA - just jump in to CS.

If your time table is a few years, jump on that second degree in the meantime.

I also disagree with one2know - almost any cs degree is enough to get a job
these days, and UVU is has a decent program.

------
one2know
I'm sure those are good schools, but I would get a BSCS from a nationally
known school, Utah State, BYU. In a tech hub like Seattle, San Jose, etc you
can go to 2-3 meetups per week at major tech companies. Options are kind of
limited in SLC. If you go through a BS program, usually you can find a job
through your school's job fair, or ask your advisor or another prof if they
have any contacts.

